# My friend needs uplifting quote because her BF broke up with her



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

My old school friend is a really nice sensitive girl and she requested me to send her an uplifting quote because her BF is going to breakup with her and she is feeling bad. I would just write one from scratch but I have a smartass tone and I don't want it to be like that.

*edit* BTW, I forgot to actually state I would like some help on this from everyone. So you know a good place to check on the interwebs I would grateful.

... Here's what I wrote:

"My girlfriend just broke up with me too, well we only had one date, and she actually wasn't my girlfriend, she was the UPS lady who delivered a package, but still, I think she was the one, and out of the blue all she did was say goodbye and drive away leaving me standing at the door all alone with a box in my hand. sigh"


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

_A girl can wait for the right man to come along but in the meantime that still doesn't mean she can't have a wonderful time with all the wrong ones. _
*Cher*

_I was never one to patiently pick up broken fragments and glue them together again and tell myself that the mended whole was as good as new. What is broken is broken - and I'd rather remember it as it was at its best than mend it and see the broken places as long as I lived. _
*Margaret Mitchell*


_Do the things you've always wanted to
Without me there to hold you back; don't think, just do._
_More than anything I want to see you, girl
Take a glorious bite out of the whole world._
*You Could Be Happy, Snow Patrol*

_You don't have a man, you need spaghetti. _
*Oprah Winfrey*


_Although the world is full of suffering, it is full also of the overcoming of it._
*Helen Keller*


*Here are a few too look at, decent, almost there.... my source is [here]
*


*
*


*
*


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

When one door closes, another opens; 
but we often look so long and so regretfully 
upon the closed door that we do not see 
the one which has opened for us.








- Alexander Graham Bell








Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.








- Alfred Lord Tennyson (yeah, I know)








Relationships are like glass. Sometimes it's better to leave them broken than try to hurt yourself putting it back together.








- Author Unknown








I cried today...
Not because I missed you or even wanted you
But because I finally realized 
I'm going to be alright without you








- Author Unknown

[source]


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

"No man is worth your tears and the one that is won't make you cry." Anon


"Watching you walk out of my life does not make me bitter or cynical about love, but rather makes me realise that if I wanted so much to be with the wrong person, how beautiful it will be when the right one comes along." - Anon

[source]

"One day you're going to wake up and realise how much you love me and when that day comes I am going to be snuggled up beside the one who knew." - Anon

Them -"I'm sorry, Its not you, its me", You - "damn right its you buddy!" - unknown

"My knight in shinning armour turned out to be a loser in aluminium foil" - Anon

​
​
​

​
​


----------

